# nut allergy



## manicotti

I am off to Prague and I need to be able to explain my food allergies there.

Could someone please translate this text for me?

"I have a very serious allergy to all nuts (almonds, hazelnuts, walnuts, pecans, nut oil etc). Please make sure that whoever is preparing my food is aware of this problem. Thank you."

I plan on making a note which I can hand to the waiter/waitress in a restaurant. It may also be worth being safe and having the following as well, just in case things go wrong:

"I have just eaten a nut and I am having an allergic reaction. I must be taken to hospital immediately."

Thanks for your help.


----------



## winpoj

Hello,

1) I have a very serious allergy to all nuts (almonds, hazelnuts, walnuts, pecans, nut oil etc). Please make sure that whoever is preparing my food is aware of this problem. Thank you.

Trpím velmi těžkou alergií na všechny druhy ořechů (mandle, lískové ořechy, vlašské ořechy, pekanové ořechy, olej z ořechů atd.). Postarejte se prosím o to, aby o tomto problému věděl každý, kdo pro mě bude připravovat jídlo. Děkuji Vám.

2) I have just eaten a nut and I am having an allergic reaction. I must be taken to hospital immediately.

Právě jsem snědl ořech a mám alergickou reakci. Musím být okamžitě převezen do nemocnice.


----------



## winpoj

Oh, I forgot: If you are a woman, replace "snědl" with "snědla" and "převezen" with "převezena".


----------



## manicotti

Thank you so much!


----------

